# Facebook Fotogalerien auf eigene Website einbinden



## sonicks (19. März 2010)

Hallo

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es mittels PHP möglich ist, auf die Facebook API zuzugreifen um die kompletten Fotogalerien von z.B. einer Facebook Fanseite auszulesen und diese dann auf der eigene Website einzubinden.

Ich habe mich schonmal ein bißchen durch das Developer Wiki geklickt aber bin nicht wirklich schlau daraus geworden.


Danke schonmal

MfG


----------



## CPoly (19. März 2010)

Ich hab mal aus interesse in die Dokumentation geguckt. Du hast mit Sicherheit das hier gefunden:
http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/API#Photos_API_Methods
und für deine Zwecke besonders interessant: http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/Photos.get

Wo genau kommst du jetzt nicht weiter? Bei "Example Requests" steht sogar PHP-code.

Gerade entdeckt:
http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/FQL

Das macht auch einen interessanten Eindruck.


----------



## Flex (19. März 2010)

Dazu braucht man die PID und die gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht über die Facebook API, zumindest finde ich es hier:
http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/Pages.getInfo
nicht. 

Von daher vermute ich mal, dass es nicht gedacht ist, alle Fotos einer Fanpage auszulesen


----------



## CPoly (19. März 2010)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Dazu braucht man die PID und die gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht über die Facebook API, zumindest finde ich es hier:
> http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/Pages.getInfo
> nicht.



Ist es nicht direkt der erste Rückgabewert?


> page_id  - The ID corresponding to the page returned. This is always returned (whether included in fields or not, and always as the first subelement.


----------



## Flex (19. März 2010)

Sorry, war schlecht zusammenkopiert.

Die PID (picture ID) braucht man für die Methode Fb: photo. 
Auf der Page kann man zwar das Bild der Page laden (pic_small, pic_square, pic_big, pic) aber man hat keine Möglichkeit auf die Galerie der Page zuzugreifen (zumindest sehe ich keinen passenden Rückgabewert dafür.


----------



## sonicks (21. März 2010)

Hi

Danke für eure Antworten.

Habe ich das dann richtig verstanden, dass es nicht geht eine Übersicht der Alben auf die Page zu bekommen und bei Klick darauf dann eine Übersicht der Bilder in den jeweiligen Alben. Und vermutlich schon gar nicht wenn man nicht aktuell bei Facebook angemeldet ist, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Flex (21. März 2010)

Ohne API Key, für den du dich registrieren musst, kommst du gar nicht an die API ran, ja.


----------



## sonicks (21. März 2010)

Das weiß ich dass ich einen API Key brauche. Dürfte ja auch nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Flex (22. März 2010)

sonicks hat gesagt.:


> Und vermutlich schon gar nicht wenn man nicht aktuell bei Facebook angemeldet ist, oder?



Dann hab ich das hier falsch verstanden


----------

